# weight loss



## Ibby (Feb 28, 2008)

How do you keep from losing weight. Everything I eat even low FODMAP seems to cause colon pain. I'm nearly 80 years old & have had this for more years than I can remember. To make it worse I can't drink (because of allergies & kidney disease) the things like Ensure that helps keep weight on & gives us our vitamins & Min. Even though I am still eating some I lose weight daily. The only advise my GP has is "don't lose anymore weight". It's difficult to eat when you're not hungry & know it will make you feel worse. Anyone have suggestions for gaining weight? Never thought I would have this problem. Thanks.


----------



## AnnikaLozano (7 mo ago)

Several years ago, I was overweight, and I decided that I needed to do something about it finally. As for me, the most reasonable decision would be to contact a nutritionist, as I did. In my case, this is medical weight loss https://medicalweightlosslehighvalley.com/. A specialist consulted me, and he told me the general plan of the weight loss program. Then he assigned me training, nutrition, supplements, a schedule, etc. In 3 months, I have lost 15 kilograms, and I think this result is fantastic. You can make a plan yourself, but prepare for huge information research and spend time on it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--so sorry, Ibby! i'm very underweight and drink Boost 3 or 4 times a day but it sounds like you can't handle that. can you eat peanut butter? that has lots of calories.

can you drink milkshakes?

i'm never hungry but i force myself to eat.

and i do wish your GP was more helpful.

good luck. hope you can find something that will help.


----------

